# Carbon overdose?



## Ingrid (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to overdose on carbon? I am planning a 20 long planted tank and would like to use a layer of soil in the substrate. My understanding is the soil contains enough organics to provide the plants with the CO2 they need. However, my sweet hubby, who is funding this project, has an interest in automatic CO2 injector systems....he saw one on a display tank at a store and thinks they're really cool. He's one of those "gadget guys." [smilie=r: So if we get a CO2 system and have soil in the tank, will it be detrimental to the tank-o-system? Thanks!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I think you'd find a lot of helpful info here; AaronT is already running a tank just like you're thinking about. ---

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-with-a-twist-long.html

I also have two soil based tanks which I'm running as a type of hybrid tanks. I have the soil substrate but I'm also dosing Excel daily to supply extra carbon. I just love how well my tanks perform when I include the Excel.

I'm also dosing some reduced levels of fertilizers. I think this helps the tank get off to a strong start and not stall while waiting for the natural microbs to start breaking down nutrients and carbon. These tanks have many root feeder type plants so for the long run I'm hoping the soil gives lots of extra 'umph!' My other goal with my hybrid tanks is that by reducing the amount of stem plants I'm trying to have less pruning chores and less maintenance. My light levels are just slightly over 2 wpg. Its not low light, and its not high light; not low tech and not high tech - - so I tend to think of these tanks as my medium light with medium tech tanks.


----------



## Ingrid (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks, that was an interesting thread! The complex substrate I will do without, however.  I live in the city and it's hard enough to find topsoil here! (Actually I couldn't find it so a friend upstate mailed a box of dirt to me. LOL ) 

So right now I'm thinking about an inch of dirt topped with eco-complete will do, and if the CO2 injector thing isn't terribly expensive we'll go for it. I would love to have lots of fast growing stem plants because I keep aquatic turtles who want to eat the trimmings. :icon_keel


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the main downside to CO2 and high light (other than having to prune a lot, which isn't really a downside for your purposes), is the soil may get drained of it's nutrients faster than they're replaced because the plants are growing so fast. That just means the soil will wear out faster. Given you'll move at some point in the near future for vet school, that may be a moot point.

So is this a high tech regulator/tank/controller/etc he's looking at or something closer to DIY like the Hagan ladder thing?

If you're not going to do the full blown pressurized CO2 route with controller, etc, you will have issues with keeping the CO2 levels where you want them.

I ran DIY CO2 for a while in a couple of newly set up tanks. Doesn't seem worth the hassle to me. But then I don't have a lot of money to spend and don't like to have to tinker with the tanks all the time. The thing I like about NPTs is not having to mess with them a lot other than pulling out plants to give the fish room to swim.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

The tank should be great with CO2. I will warn you that Eco-complete is not very dense and I find it difficult to plant in. I prefer my coarse sand tanks to my Eco-complete tank. If you do use Eco-complete I'd use a pretty deep layer to cap the soil. The fact that it is not dense means it will probably not be as good of a cap as sand or gravel.

A soil based tank with CO2 doesn't have to be a high light tank. It should be easy care, very easy care. I am considering hybrid tanks such as this myself. I'm starting with soil and no CO2 or Excel, but I might choose to add one or the other depending on what sort of growth I get and how I like the look of the plants.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

CaribSea as part of their naturals line of substrates makes something called "Peace River Sand" and it is the perfect commercially available coarse sand. It's the perfect size and has a really natural color. It is also heavy, which means it would hold the soil down well. 

However, substrates have a tenency to mix, so this wouldn't be a permanent thing by any means. Especially when one layer is heavier than the other.


----------

